# Closing In



## the Jester (Oct 25, 2003)

I estimate it's going to happen tomorrow, but if I end up having a date with this hottie Juggalo I know probably not (won't have time)... and Sunday I'll be gone at a pug event, so even if it does happen I'll prolly slip back then.

But I bet within a week I'm in there for good and nobody'll knock me back out unless it's another Crothian.


----------



## Darrin Drader (Oct 25, 2003)

Uh, no offense, but what is it that you are _closing in _ on?


----------



## Umbran (Oct 25, 2003)

The Crothian reference suggests that he's talking about poscount.  Poor, deluded Jester thinks that it's somehow important.


----------



## the Jester (Oct 25, 2003)

Umbran said:
			
		

> The Crothian reference suggests that he's talking about poscount.  Poor, deluded Jester thinks that it's somehow important.




Close but not quite! 

It's not about post count per se- it's about being on the first page of the top posters.  I'm _so close..._

But, of course the size of your post count means nothing.  It's how you use it.


----------



## Crothian (Oct 25, 2003)

Cool...I have no concept of what it is like to be anywhere but the first page, but good for you


----------



## Umbran (Oct 25, 2003)

the Jester said:
			
		

> But, of course the size of your post count means nothing.  It's how you use it.




Right. And in this case you're using it... to get onto a page that measures post count


----------



## hong (Oct 25, 2003)

Umbran said:
			
		

> Right. And in this case you're using it... to get onto a page that measures post count



 Bad week, Umbran?


----------



## Umbran (Oct 25, 2003)

hong said:
			
		

> Bad week, Umbran?




Not really.  Just figure a guy who wants a thread about his postcount deserves a little ridicule, is all


----------



## johnsemlak (Oct 25, 2003)

I'm more interested in this hot date you mentioned


----------



## Mark (Oct 25, 2003)

Spoiler



;-)








Catarrhines


----------



## Darrin Drader (Oct 25, 2003)

Wow, I guess post count really does matter. At least to some people. And here I always thought it was the quality of your words, not the number of your posts, that made the difference.


----------



## BSF (Oct 25, 2003)

Ooh!  Hey, forget quality of words, how about quantity?  Instead of post count, we should be tracking byte count!


----------



## Darrin Drader (Oct 25, 2003)

BardStephenFox said:
			
		

> Ooh!  Hey, forget quality of words, how about quantity?  Instead of post count, we should be tracking byte count!




You're absolutely right. It should really be a question of how much bandwidth your posts are taking up. Two word posts that do little but up your post count by one no longer count for anything. People need to go on full-out diatribes and rants on a fairly regular basis in order to contribute to the massive bandwidth they need to earn the respect they're looking for.


----------



## alsih2o (Oct 26, 2003)

i always thought the site should track viewcount, rather than post count. how many threads have you read?

 seeing the folks with 18 posts and 29,843 reads would be interesting....


----------



## Crothian (Oct 26, 2003)

It's all in good fun, who cares if people like postcount or not.  All that matters is that people have a good time and enjoy the boards.


----------



## the Jester (Oct 26, 2003)

Umbran said:
			
		

> Not really.  Just figure a guy who wants a thread about his postcount deserves a little ridicule, is all




Well, I'd be the last person to dispute that...


----------



## Darrin Drader (Oct 26, 2003)

I just thought I'd mention that my post count is now 1310.


----------



## Teflon Billy (Oct 26, 2003)

Juggalo chicks are hot


----------



## the Jester (Oct 26, 2003)

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> Juggalo chicks are hot




Yep!  

No date tonight, but that's okay- we'll get together some other time.


----------



## Tewligan (Oct 26, 2003)

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> Juggalo chicks are hot



True. However, they are also willing to count themselves among the fanbase of rapping clowns - therefore, I wish only bad things for them.


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Oct 26, 2003)

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> Juggalo chicks are hot



which cam girl site did you ge those from. not suprisingly 2 of them look familar....


----------



## the Jester (Oct 26, 2003)

ArthurQ said:
			
		

> which cam girl site did you ge those from. not suprisingly 2 of them look familar....




I've seen them on the list of juggalos on maybe juggalo.com?  I saw them all (along with a bunch of other juggalo pho-to) just last night in fact.  

But juggalo.com seems to be down right now.  (Down as in, can't see it, not down as in, down wit the clowns.  They're generally down wit the clowns.)


----------



## Umbran (Oct 27, 2003)

Crothian said:
			
		

> It's all in good fun, who cares if people like postcount or not.  All that matters is that people have a good time and enjoy the boards.




To be more serious that this thread really calls for -  there's darned good reason to care.  Simply - if people say this often enough, they may come to believe it.  In some parts of the internet, people think postcount does matter.  I personally find that a silly notion, and would prefer that new folks here don't get the opinion that we think that way here.


----------



## Darrin Drader (Oct 27, 2003)

Umbran said:
			
		

> To be more serious that this thread really calls for -  there's darned good reason to care.  Simply - if people say this often enough, they may come to believe it.  In some parts of the internet, people think postcount does matter.  I personally find that a silly notion, and would prefer that new folks here don't get the opinion that we think that way here.




This from a person with nearly 3,000 posts.


----------



## BSF (Oct 27, 2003)

Compared to Crothian's 16K, he obviously has nothing worthwhile to say.  I say we wait until his post count climbs before we take him seriously.  

Oh wait, my post count is lower than Umbran's.  Obviously, you should wait until my post count climbs before you take anything I say seriously.    

But seriously, it is a good point.  Postcount is a running joke.  I like to see any posts that are well-thought out and friendly.


----------



## Olive (Oct 27, 2003)

What the hell are juggalo girls? I'd look at the site mentioned above, but I'm at work...


----------



## Skade (Oct 27, 2003)

Olive said:
			
		

> What the hell are juggalo girls? I'd look at the site mentioned above, but I'm at work...



 I'm not sure but it sounds like a site Al Bundy would frequent


----------



## diaglo (Oct 27, 2003)

i like page 3 better myself. but that's just the brit in me.


----------



## the Jester (Oct 27, 2003)

Olive said:
			
		

> What the hell are juggalo girls? I'd look at the site mentioned above, but I'm at work...




Hm, I was gonna put up the lyrics to 'What is a Juggalo?' but even if I heavily edited them Eric's Grandma would break my thumb for it.   

What is a juggalo?  A fan of ICP (Insane Clown Posse) and the Dark Carnival.  There are a bunch of kind of insane serial killer clown rap/metal/horror bands from Detroit that rock- I highly recommend ICP, Twiztid, Dark Lotus, Blaze or Anybody Killa for anyone who likes funny offensive music.  

(Really, songs about serial killer clowns doing things only hinted at in the Book of Vile Darkness...!)

Plus they mention dnd in several of their songs, including a "+2 dagger from the Tomb of Horrors!"


----------

